# Bumgenius at Target



## kailotus (Nov 15, 2007)

I saw on the Diaperswappers site that Target is carrying Bumgenius in the store (they are also selling Bumkins online)! I don't really need any, but I am going to buy a couple just to let Target know there is a demand. I would love to see cloth diapers go more mainstream ( I prefer to support WAHM's, but still I think Target selling Bumgenius is awesome). What do you mamas think?
I am going to check my local Target today.


----------



## sagemomma (Jul 12, 2008)

see now there is going to be trouble with DH. having them at my fingertips rather than having to order them is going to be a bad bad thing.








practicing restraint is going to be very very hard.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow! I know ours only carry Gerber prefolds at the moment. Maybe I'll call and see if they will carry bG too.


----------



## Devi05 (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine doesn't








All they had were the Gerber ones.


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

I wish they were carrying a better CD than BG. But







: that they are carrying CD's at all. (Aside form Gerber of course.)


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't see them online though.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow! I'll have to look...

-Angela


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devi05* 
Mine doesn't








All they had were the Gerber ones.

Yeah, mine too.


----------



## kailotus (Nov 15, 2007)

A couple people have mentioned that when they went to Target to look, there weren't any BG on the shelves, but when they asked if someone would go look in the back they had them, just hadn't stocked them on the shelves yet.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tinker* 
I wish they were carrying a better CD than BG. But







: that they are carrying CD's at all. (Aside form Gerber of course.)

Well, each year has it's hot diaper. Too bad Target is falling into the hot diaper pick of the year but I guess they have to go with demand.


----------



## sadoucir (Jul 13, 2005)

a certain number of targets are going to start carrying them on monday as a trial thing. (i know someone who works for cb)


----------



## GreenRose (Jun 20, 2007)

so cool...


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I'll have to see if my store has any. They are probably doing testing.


----------



## loveyourohana (Jul 14, 2008)

I say yahooo, as long as they dont go down in quality!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I will buy some just to make a point.

That is awesome!


----------



## MelG (Dec 9, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is some "list" available that shows what Targets will carry them? We live near several Targets, and I would like to buy a few just to show there is an interest, but I don't want to drive around to every store around us.


----------



## BeccaSue1029 (Apr 2, 2008)

Darn I wish I had some money!


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

Oooh - free shipping on the Bumpkins Diaper Cover Bundles!


----------



## BeccaSue1029 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow those are way too pricey for me!


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

not sure how i feel about this actually...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
I will buy some just to make a point.

That is awesome!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelG* 
Does anyone know if there is some "list" available that shows what Targets will carry them? We live near several Targets, and I would like to buy a few just to show there is an interest, but I don't want to drive around to every store around us.









:

-Angela


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Oooh - free shipping on the Bumpkins Diaper Cover Bundles!

If you are a Costco member thay have a 4 pack of covers w/ wetbag (online) for the same price. Shipping included.


----------



## brookie514 (Feb 2, 2008)

Will they carry the pockets or AIO?? I'd love to see a list of stores, too! I have several at my fingertips... DH is gonna kill me....


----------



## Devi05 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmmm Bummer.
My Target doesn't carry them, the Target in Keizer doesn't carry them.
I hit two Targets in the Portland area, and no dice.


----------



## MamatoAlex (May 18, 2004)

I guess if they were the bamboo fitteds...!


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

I think its great.


----------



## Astoria (May 27, 2004)

I saw them last time I was there and was surprised.

They look very pretty on the shelves and all but I generally don't like one sizes and wow, expensive. I haven't compared, how much do they usually cost? Cause they seemed expensive at the Target to me!


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astoria* 
I saw them last time I was there and was surprised.

They look very pretty on the shelves and all but I generally don't like one sizes and wow, expensive. I haven't compared, how much do they usually cost? Cause they seemed expensive at the Target to me!


They're normally $17.95, with discounts if you buy 3, 6, or 12 at a time. Is that what they were at Target?

I called my Target and they said they didn't have them, but I'm tempted to check next time I'm in there anyway.


----------



## TexasMum (Jun 7, 2008)

Now, why couldn't they carry bumgenius 4 months ago when my baby was born and everyone was giving me Target gift cards?







: Still, I think it's very cool they are carrying them. We use alot of BG's but we like to keep a little variety too and will still be ordering other brands as well.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Like pp's have said, dh will kill me if I buy more diapers. And I go to Target all the time. This could be dangerous









I think its cool that such a mainstream store has bG's. It might not be the best cd out there, but a lot of people really like them. Maybe it'll get some people to try cd'ing, who otherwise wouldn't have. Then they might be prompted to research what else is out there. I think it really helps to be able to see something in person. I know I definitely would have started sooner if I could have touched and felt and seen in person before buying.
I will buy some if my Target has them. I think I'm going to call to find out.
I've never used anything other than pf's and nylon or wool covers. But if my Target gets bG's I'll try them if I can buy just 1 as opposed to a dozen.


----------



## jsnmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Code:

I guess if they were the bamboo fitteds...!

Costo has them online (6-pack)


----------



## TexasMum (Jun 7, 2008)

I asked my friend who works at Target in North Texas if they have started carrying BG's. She asked and told me no, just Gerber. I don't know if she inquired to the right people but thats the news here from N. Texas.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't seen them at our target yet, but they are selling compostable 'sposies, baby legs, and of course, hot slings


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

i'm going to have to check! Would be cool to not have to pay for shipping!


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I called 3 local Targets. None had the bg's just the Gerber.







I want to buy 1 too just to check it out. I may call back later since I called on Mon. and maybe they hadn't gotten them yet.


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

This is a summary of what I read on diaperswappers:

Call the Target customer service number and ask them to give you a list of targets in your area (give a zip code) that sell either Bum Genius or reusable diapers. It might not be listed as bum genius, so ask for reusable diapers or Parent Inventors. If that does not work, you may have to ask for the specific DPCI number, which is possibly:

wetbag (found by searching for "wet bag"): 030 00 2235
reuseable diapers: 030 00 2126

Once they give you the list, take that number with you to the store, since that could be the only way they'll be able to find the diapers for you. If they're already out on the floor, look on the endcaps.

Happy hunting!


----------



## ehunter27 (Apr 12, 2007)

They're prices are the highest I've seen for individual or sets of 3 bumkins wraps









I like the idea of mainstreaming cloth diapering...

However, will this affect business for a lot of WAHM diaper online retailers???


----------



## JustJamie (Apr 24, 2006)

They're sold out of the size I need in every diaper.


----------



## Jen_in_NH (Jul 16, 2007)

I think it's great that they're selling CDs of any sort! When I first started CDing, no one around here was doing it. Now it's becoming way more mainstream. Sweet!

Jen


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

No sign of them at our Target. They were restocking an end cap with new stuff, but I read all the tags, no diapers







they did have wetbags though









-Angela


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

noo cloth at my target either i been looking for months now lol

angela their is a new target opening soon near westhimer and hwy 6 maybe they will have them when they open up soon i know i will be checking lol

costco has cloth diapers online but not in the stores


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

what do i think? i think that i wish we had target here!!! (ontario, canada) we have to cross the border to get to target and that particular one NEVER has what we want or what we hear is available or what's online.


----------



## catholic74 (May 21, 2007)

I've had some issues with Target in the past, but I would buy the BG cloth diapers from them.....it would be great if cloth diapers were in the store (other than those cheap pre-folds, of course).

One irritation I have is my local PX (I'm miliary). They sell the white gerber pre-folds, but not the plastic cover!!???They have those plastic pull on training pants, but that isn't really practical.They need the ones that you can form fit with velcro. Those plastic pants they sell are one size and are for an older child. Not meant for pre-folds in my opinion. I suppose I should make the suggestion....


----------



## jenmichelle99 (Jul 4, 2008)

thats neat. my brother just offered to buy me some nice CD's last night (i use prefolds and covers) and if we can just go to target and get them that would be cool.

I was leaning towards BG because of the adjustable size and stretchy tabs. Everyone says they are "not the best" though. Then what is?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenmichelle99* 
Everyone says they are "not the best" though. Then what is?

I love www.lucyshopechest.com

-Angela


----------



## Rizznibor (Aug 11, 2008)

I am so excited! I called the customer service # and used the code posted in the above post to help find the product. My Target DOES carry them!! WOW! I can't wait to go check it out later.

Like the PP I am wondering why everyone is saying it is not the best diaper. And if it is not, what is?

I have only tried BG 2.0, FB, Blueberry, and CPFs. I did order 2 GADs but they haven't arrived yet.


----------



## kailotus (Nov 15, 2007)

Bumgenius are awesome diapers. I think the reason people don't like them is because they are mass produced so they aren't made of the finest quality materials. The velcro wears out for a lot of people, the elastic goes out. I haven't had any problems! Nobody I personally know has had any problems. They are very dependable diapers for me that never leak, fit well, dry quickly, are reasonably priced and are easy to get.


----------



## Rizznibor (Aug 11, 2008)

I love that cotton babies has a 1 yr warranty on the Bum Genius. So if it does wear out before then they'll replace it no problems. I don't know though if cotton babies will warranty bum genius diapers ordered through other retailers?


----------



## jenmichelle99 (Jul 4, 2008)

none at the target i went to in san antonio. i meant to call but never got to it so i just went up there. i was hoping i'd get lucky, its a brand new supertarget. darn.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenmichelle99* 
Then what is?

completely personal opinion. I like BG fine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I love www.lucyshopechest.com

I don't like these


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

I went to my Target to see if they carried them, but they don't. I have one BG and I don't really care for it, so I guess it is no big loss. My Target did have Baby Legs and Wet Bags though, bought a few of them.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

My problem with bum genius is that the velcro is terrible... at least in the 2.0s that I have, the velcro is all coming apart. I've heard that it's just because they got a bad batch of velcro, though... and maybe if I just air-dried the covers it'd be better? My kids just take them off, though. I need snaps. I like swaddlebees for bigger kids (newborns pee too much for them ime), and I use a lot of fitteds these days...

That said, I'd totally buy a BG from target if ours has one. I've been meaning to check out the 3.0s anyway...


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catholic74* 
They have those plastic pull on training pants, but that isn't really practical.They need the ones that you can form fit with velcro. Those plastic pants they sell are one size and are for an older child. Not meant for pre-folds in my opinion.


too bad those are your only option. the ones i buy at wal-mart work _better_ than almost all of our other covers (and just as well as BSWW and Thirsties)! they're gerber but they're sized pull-on pants, not one-size. i haven't tried them with prefolds though; that might be tougher. i like them with Motherease and i'm sure i will use them with my other fitteds.


----------

